# Making Cigar Ashtrays on my WB Knight #2



## hwelecrepair (Jun 23, 2021)

I mostly use my WB Knight #2 with a Bridgeport M head modified on it for doing woodworking.  As cool as the knee is, being able to rotate the table on it, it is much easier for me to just rotate the M head.  Last night I was making some cigar ashtrays and instead of using a larger diameter ball end mill, I decided on angling the head and keeping some nice diagonal lines for the cigar holders.  Below is a picture of my mill as it is setup (I dont have the BP vise on it right now though), the mill with the table rotated, and then how I was milling last night.


----------



## John O (Jun 23, 2021)

Nice feature, the rotating table looks like it comes in handy


----------



## hwelecrepair (Jun 23, 2021)

John O said:


> Nice feature, the rotating table looks like it comes in handy


I havent used the feature much, maybe a dozen times.  But I have only recently gotten into using the mill as much as I have the lathe.  It really is a neat machine for being 110 years old.


----------

